# shooting to fast



## Little goo (Jul 18, 2009)

I will try to explain this simply. 2 person job. If you have a big enough block put 2 targets up. Tape a laser pointer to your stabilizer. using your pins aim at the top target and shoot a few arrow. Have you buddy put second target were laser is pointing. Now shoot a few while aiming with laser paying no attention to you pins. You want to hold on target for about 3-8 seconds. Practice aiming only keeping laser on target for 10 seconds rest for 20. You will be suprise how well you hold steady after you practice this way. Take deep breath while drawing exhale half while holding on aiming point and release using back tention. Breathing is important while holding steady. Try hold laser on target for a few seconds before release. Obviosly nobody can hold without moving. The laser should only move withing a 2 inch radius. Use the above exercise a few times and you will be suprised.


----------

